# Graco TrueCoat



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Graco TrueCoat? Thoughts on it?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I've seen the ads. Including on a flier from SW.

Looks enough like a Wagner paint-spitter, to scare me off.

Maybe it has it's place?

I'd like to hear fom someone that's actually tried one too.


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*I don't know...*

It uses the same tips that the big machines use which means it's probably a little better than Wagner China special, but I'm reluctant to use anything that holds that small an amount of paint and has no pressure setting. Just put the money towards a big pump if you're going to do that. This might be useful in a house where you're doing trim or something and don't want to trip over your cords. Still it would be infuriating to have to fill that little cup every five minutes.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I mostly do remodeling, slowly doing more painting. I install and paint a lot of interior doors. I think this is perfect for doors. I would never attempt to paint an entire house, or even a room with this. 

The set up and cleanup of my bigger pump is not worth the time or aggravation to paint a few doors.


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*I can see that*

I did see at Sherwin you can get little plastic bags that fit inside the resevoir which makes cleanup even easier. If I were you and were seriously considering this, I would check and see what others are saying about the consistency of the paint flow since it isn't that adjustable and is relying on an 18volt Lithium battery that eventually will need to be recharged before you can continue (does it come with two batteries? I can't remember). I suppose you can control the spray somewhat by changing tips if you don't like the spray pattern.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I would go with the plug in version. $200.00 dollars difference, the cord is easy to live with.

That is why I am here asking others opinions.


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*right LOL*

I see Lowe's is selling them now.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

briancreary said:


> I see Lowe's is selling them now.


Yea, they sell a lot of Graco products.


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*just a thought*

I was thinking today, if you really want to try one of these out why not write it into your price. You will take a little hit on your margin, but the gun will be all profit after that. So if you were going to charge $50 per door and 5 doors, charge $60 and take the money to buy a tool that could make you a lot of money in the future. Another thought: is it faster for you to get paper and tape and spray doors or is it faster to get a mole hair 4" roller and a nice trim brush like a Corona Vega and just roll and backbrush?


----------



## Ram painting (Oct 29, 2009)

*Graco*

I currently have a Graco Pro Shot about $450. All though this has been great with some small projects such as spraying a tin ceiling, poly louver doors, shutters and a few garage doors it has its limits and drawbacks. Currently the sprayer is in the shop as the needle froze but is under warrantly. Cleanup is a quick 3 or 4 minutes, unit is small and can carry it everywhere. I would only suggest this sprayer if you allready have altleast one other one and you spray alot. If you are looking for a sprayer to use often invest in a bigger one.

Ron


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 21, 2010)

I use it just for dong test patches of colours, or touchups on sprayed houses.


----------



## timmyjohn03 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Pretty Fast*



Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Has anyone tried the Graco TrueCoat? Thoughts on it?


It's great if you have something like a small sunroom or millwork. I don't bother using the plastic liners. It brushes out easy, The battery lasts for about a gallon.
The best way for me to describe it - It's like an impact driver compared to a screw gun (graco vs. wagner)
It compares to a 390 they say. The only negative is you can't adjust the pressure, but it sprays nice. 
I had four stories to go up the other week, this or my 490, guess who won. The sunroom was done, just as fast as the 490, and almost no clean -up. I did a stucco sunroom the week before, and a wooden slat two months before, with a few colour changes. 
It's not much money, and if you get 60 gallons out of it- you make a killing.


----------

